# Assistance with asset finance for existing SA expat citizen



## Dewald (Mar 4, 2014)

I am a South African working in Chad as an expat. I am seeking advise from other South African expats on how to go about asset finance. The problem is that most expat vacancies are contract based & not permanent, this poses a problem for financial institutions as well as for me. Its very frustrating for when working in SA or even when securing work abroad you are unable to finance property. :lock1:


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have similar challenges, only suggestion I would say is fine out which banks in your home country have a presence where you are currently and see if they can assist


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Try ABSA, they have an international division and have been willing to lend to me, on proof of income when living and working in the UK. Good luck.


----------



## Dewald (Mar 4, 2014)

Jem62 said:


> Try ABSA, they have an international division and have been willing to lend to me, on proof of income when living and working in the UK. Good luck.


Many thanks shall try this route.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I also suggest FNB - 

I think ABSA sucks as a bank regarding customer service and their requirements. Things went nuts after they were acquired by / merged with Barclays....

Absa will lend to international people but so will FNB. Just be prepared for having to put down 40 - 50 % down deposit since you aren't a SA resident.

Another option we were considering is HSBC. They have international mortgages - but they require $100,000 in cash or investments or combined within their accounts. However if you move your investments / retirement accounts with them - it makes it easier to hit that number.


----------

